# Scout and her playmate (updated regularly)



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

Scout's the best, and she definitely would love a playmate to hang out with on our farm, so I reserved the pick of the males from a different pairing with my breeder. 

Our Scout and the new little guy.
19 mos















Our little guy at 8 days, after eating and climbing the rail only to pass out:








Out posing at 2 weeks:


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Scout is going to be thrilled with her new little brother. They're both adorable.


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

Catrinka said:


> Scout is going to be thrilled with her new little brother. They're both adorable.


Thanks, Catrinka. I think so, too. 

Scout is playful, drivey, focused, sweet, and dog-friendly. Now that she's mastered having a reliable off switch, it seems to be a great time to add a new pup for her to pal around with and help teach.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

They are both gorgeous! Two, twice the fun, and having an older dog teach the pup the ropes is a BIG help. And she'll help keep him busy, when you are too busy to entertain him.


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

Honey Maid said:


> They are both gorgeous! Two, twice the fun, and having an older dog teach the pup the ropes is a BIG help. And she'll help keep him busy when you are too busy to entertain him.


Scout teaching the ropes to the pup would be a great help. As for Scout keeping the pup busy, I'm hoping the pup grows to keep up with Scout so she'll be busy. Her off switch is reliable, but she doesn't usually engage it voluntarily. 😀


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Idea for a name: Scout and Boo were both characters in "To Kill a Mockingbird".


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That is one fat pup! You will be busy


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

wolfy dog said:


> That is one fat pup! You will be busy


Haha. His mom is very attentive and seems to produce great milk, and he seems very good at getting what he wants.

Dam/Mia (GWL & Czech -- she was a few weeks pregnant in this pic)








Sire/Vulcan (DDR)


----------



## Verachi (Mar 22, 2021)

Oh my goodness I just want to eat that puppy he’s so cute 😂 I’m jealous, it seems like everyone is getting a puppy right now. I want a puppy!


----------



## oink (Jan 31, 2021)

Greg75 said:


> Haha. His mom is very attentive and seems to produce great milk, and he seems very good at getting what he wants.
> 
> Dam/Mia (GWL -- she was a few weeks pregnant in this pic)
> View attachment 571958
> ...


The dam and sire are GORGEOUS! Will you post the new addition's pedigree too?


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

Sure. Here you go. "Mia" is Francisca's call name.





__





Litter from Vulcan von Huerta Hof and Atlas' Francisca D'Anconia







www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

You have Scout. Call the male "Boy"


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

Our boy now 24 days old. Catching some Zs after food and play.


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

New pics from my friend and breeder Ady. Pup's 4-weeks old in these. 😊


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

What a handsome boy! I'm sure you're looking forward to bringing him home.


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

Catrinka said:


> What a handsome boy! I'm sure you're looking forward to bringing him home.


Thank you, Catrinka. I am, absolutely.


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

Now at 5-weeks old:




































I'm looking forward to posting the "He's here!" thread in a few weeks. I'll keep this updated with puppy pics until then


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

Waving hello.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Greg75 said:


> 5 weeks and already waiving hello.
> View attachment 572896


i’m happy to see this. you just might ward off a couple black lab comments. just a couple, lol


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

Looking great at 7-weeks old last Saturday.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Cute pup! It looks like he's well on his way to looking like his gorgeous sire.


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks, Catrinka. That'd be just fine with me. Vulcan is a great one. 

I saw some of your posts. How is Luca doing? He looked great in the pics you had posted. I'm curious: did his size level off close to the standard? My pup is from a litter of 6. He seems to be growing about on pace with your Luca; he was 16.2 lbs at 7 weeks. So, definitely on the large side of the standard. Hoping not too large. The sire Vulcan is 88 lbs and the dam Mia is 70 lbs.


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

Sunday - - watching dad/sire walk by the pen with littermates. 








Wednesday - - starting to work those ears. 
Who are you calling a Labrador? 😉


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

Pics from today. Scout's new friend will be 8-weeks old tomorrow. I'll be bringing him home in a week and saving the big naming decision until then.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Greg75 said:


> I saw some of your posts. How is Luca doing? He looked great in the pics you had posted. I'm curious: did his size level off close to the standard? My pup is from a litter of 6. He seems to be growing about on pace with your Luca; he was 16.2 lbs at 7 weeks. So, definitely on the large side of the standard. Hoping not too large. The sire Vulcan is 88 lbs and the dam Mia is 70 lbs.


Thanks for asking about my Luca! At 9.5 months and 94 lbs now, he's considerably bigger than I'd anticipated, but the weight gain has slowed greatly in the past couple of months (fortunately!). He was a moose at birth and early puppyhood and I guess he's going to continue to be on the large side. I'm keeping him lean now and he's remarkably agile for such a big boy, though.


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

He's a very handsome dog, Catrinka, and a big dude. He looks great.


Also want to note (unrelated to our aside), the age warning bit on the belly-rub puppy picture I posted is hilarious.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I think it should come with a warning, personally. Now I want a puppy so I can rub his belly. _sigh_


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Aw, he's beautiful. We brought our 6 month home when we did so she could learn boundaries and the ropes from our older girls. We've enjoyed watching her learn and grow. Learning to swim not wade is next.








Looking forward to seeing pictures of your new pup's arrival.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Greg75 said:


> Also want to note (unrelated to our aside), the age warning bit on the belly-rub puppy picture I posted is hilarious.


Haha! They should put a warning on all those pics of Scout's new friend. The memories are still fresh of how bedraggled I felt in those early weeks of getting a new puppy, but after seeing the pics of this little guy I'm wanting another one.


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

ksotto333 said:


> Aw, he's beautiful. We brought our 6 month home when we did so she could learn boundaries and the ropes from our older girls. We've enjoyed watching her learn and grow. Learning to swim not wade is next.
> Looking forward to seeing pictures of your new pup's arrival.


Scout has her range dialed in on our farm. I expect she'll teach our pup just as your older girls are doing for yours. I will be glad to post pictures of his arrival--just one more week. 


Catrinka said:


> Haha! They should put a warning on all those pics of Scout's new friend. The memories are still fresh of how bedraggled I felt in those early weeks of getting a new puppy, but after seeing the pics of this little guy I'm wanting another one.


Careful, Catrinka. BTW, exactly 20 lbs at his 8-week weigh-in.


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Have fun!


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

Will do, no doubt.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Picking him up in a couple days? Catch up on sleep now. 😆


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

Sunday. I appreciate the good advice.


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

He's home!


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Yay! Finally Scout gets her new baby brother. He's a cutie. Does he have a name yet?


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

He is. My son picked Ranger. Thanks, Catrinka.


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

Ranger checking out Scout's ball-hawking skills. He's being schooled by the master.








And getting a pre-puppy-immunity lift from me as we prepare to head to the hardware store for tools and socialization.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

That's great that Ranger has a big sister to teach him the ropes. Are they getting along and adjusting to each other okay?


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

So far so good. They play a bit together, and Ranger is clearly a big fan of hers. Scout likes him but will give a correction growl every now and then but nothing more when he goes too far.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

By the time Ranger is about 11 weeks, the puppy license will expire and Scout may not be so tolerant anymore. Fun couple!


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

Hoping they'll be besties by then. 🤞


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Greg75 said:


> Ranger checking out Scout's ball-hawking skills. He's being schooled by the master.
> View attachment 574393
> 
> And getting a pre-puppy-immunity lift from me as we prepare to head to the hardware store for tools and socialization.
> View attachment 574394


I love the stability an older, well behaved dog can bring to a pup. Have fun.


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

Ears starting to head in the right direction.


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

Ranger will be 14-weeks old tomorrow. He's a big boy at 43 lbs. He's been on Fromm Gold Large Breed Puppy since weaned. Definitely hoping he slows down just a bit. Anyway, he's already strong enough to hold his own during playtime with Scout.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

What a big handsome boy!


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

Ranger is now 15-weeks old and getting some training.






















He's been a very good boy. 😊


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

Ranger at 4-months old and 53 lbs.


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

Scout turned 2-yrs old on 8/21. Ranger turned 5-mos old the day before.


----------



## Weikafei (Aug 1, 2021)

I just caught up on your thread of pictures and wow! Scout and Ranger are gorgeous!!


----------

